# Info on Cocker Spaniel x Maltese = Silky Cocker



## Bill_L (Apr 28, 2007)

I cant fined to much about this mix on Google, Id like to know how big Buddy will get, or what he'll look like as an aboult, hes about 6-7 months now, any info on this mix would be nice. I also had no luck finding a pic of an adoult "Silky Cooker" can anyone help?

Thanks Bill


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

You won't find info on it because it's not a breed, it's a mix plain and simple. Figure the weight and size will be somwhere between the two brreds that have been used. A Maltese is between 4-6 lbs and a Cocker gets to around 20-28 lbs.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Try breedfinder.com there might be something there. I have a Malti-Poo and that mixed breed is on there. they show what they typically look like. Although since he is a mix he could either go more Malteese or Poodle. Just like Buddy so I would just figure he will not get any bigger than a Cocker Spainel.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

you can't find any information on this because there is no such thing as a silky cocker..... 

and even if there were any guesses as to his size or any of his characteristics would be a guess because he is a mutt and given that there are no guarantees about which characteristics he inherited from his mom or which he inherited from his dad. 
s


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

peace36 said:


> Try breedfinder.com there might be something there. I have a Malti-Poo and that mixed breed is on there. they show what they typically look like. Although since he is a mix he could either go more Malteese or Poodle. Just like Buddy so I would just figure he will not get any bigger than a Cocker Spainel.


Do you mean dogbreedinfo.com? I'd be wary of the information on there, however. Some of the stuff on papillons and the examples are just... not good. 

With mixed breeds, you can't really tell what it will look like as an adult. It could look almost entirely cocker or entirely maltese, or somewhere inbetween. There's no standard like there is in purebreds which is what makes a golden look like a golden, etc. We had a GSD x golden growing up- first generation cross- and he looked exactly like a purebred gSD as a pup. However, when he grew up, he kept the floppy ears and had long hair like a golden. You just never really know with mixed breeds.


----------



## Bill_L (Apr 28, 2007)

Shalva said:


> you can't find any information on this because there is no such thing as a silky cocker.....
> 
> and even if there were any guesses as to his size or any of his characteristics would be a guess because he is a mutt and given that there are no guarantees about which characteristics he inherited from his mom or which he inherited from his dad.
> s


Your right it is a mutt, but from what Ive gathered so-far its a mix that's dun too make a mutt called a "Silky Cocker" Im still having trouble finding an adult pic, I'm sure there must be one out there somewhere
http://www.google.ca/search?sourcei...z=1T4GGLJ_en___CA202&q=cocker+spaniel+maltese


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Bill_L said:


> Your right it is a mutt, but from what Ive gathered so-far its a mix that's dun too make a mutt called a "Silky Cocker" Im still having trouble finding an adult pic, I'm sure there must be one out there somewhere
> http://www.google.ca/search?sourcei...z=1T4GGLJ_en___CA202&q=cocker+spaniel+maltese


What I've found is it's near impossible to find adult pictures of some of the 'designer dogs'. Breeders generally only have puppy pictures on their websites.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Bill_L said:


> I cant fined to much about this mix on Google





cshellenberger said:


> You won't find info on it because it's not a breed, it's a mix plain and simple.





Shalva said:


> you can't find any information on this because there is no such thing as a silky cocker.....


I'm truly sorry to say this, because I have a lot of respect for the people whose responses I'm quoting here, but this is the kind of knee-jerk reaction that is alienating anyone who happens to own a mixed breed with a manufactured name.

He rescued this dog. He didn't line the pockets of some irresponsible breeder. And he KNOWS it's a mix.

Please give the guy a break.

Okay. Done preaching and back to painting, plastering, etc. . . .


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Do you mean dogbreedinfo.com? I'd be wary of the information on there, however. Some of the stuff on papillons and the examples are just... not good.


Well I'll say...I took that quiz to see what sort of dog would suit you (just to see if it would say Lab) and I put I would want a PUREBRED....Look at the results!

Australian Labradoodle 

Boxerdoodle 

Goldendoodle 

Labradoodle 

Portuguese Water Dog 

Saint Berdoodle 

Schnoodle 

Standard Poodle 

Weimardoodle 

The only two purebreds there are the standard poodle and the portuguese water dog.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Do you mean dogbreedinfo.com? .[/QOTE]
> 
> Yes that is what i meant thank you for the correction
> 
> ...


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Bill. I just went to dogbreedinfo.com and you are right buddy is called a Silky Cocker. There are puppy pictures there and links that you can find a breeder. Maybe if you click on the links you can see some adult pictures the breeders might have posted? The web site considers Buddy a Hy-bred.

Good luck I hope you find some pics. I was looking for pictures like crazy when I first got my Malti-poo too and actually I found quite a few. It is fun to see how he might grow.


----------



## Bill_L (Apr 28, 2007)

peace36 said:


> Hi Bill. I just went to dogbreedinfo.com and you are right buddy is called a Silky Cocker. There are puppy pictures there and links that you can find a breeder. Maybe if you click on the links you can see some adult pictures the breeders might have posted? The web site considers Buddy a Hy-bred.
> 
> Good luck I hope you find some pics. I was looking for pictures like crazy when I first got my Malti-poo too and actually I found quite a few. It is fun to see how he might grow.


Hey thanks, I'll take a look


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

RonE said:


> I'm truly sorry to say this, because I have a lot of respect for the people whose responses I'm quoting here, but this is the kind of knee-jerk reaction that is alienating anyone who happens to own a mixed breed with a manufactured name.
> 
> He rescued this dog. He didn't line the pockets of some irresponsible breeder. And he KNOWS it's a mix.
> 
> ...


Ron I dont see anywhere in his post that he rescued..... 
so if it is there i didn't see it and I went and reread the original post and it doesn't say antying about a rescue.... so if it is a rescue then I apologize but that is not what it says in the original post. 
s


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

peace36 said:


> Laurelin said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean dogbreedinfo.com? .[/QOTE]
> ...


----------



## Bill_L (Apr 28, 2007)

Shalva said:


> Ron I dont see anywhere in his post that he rescued.....
> so if it is there i didn't see it and I went and reread the original post and it doesn't say antying about a rescue.... so if it is a rescue then I apologize but that is not what it says in the original post.
> s


Yes Buddy is a rescue

http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/7807-funny-thing-happened.html


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Bill_L said:


> Yes Buddy is a rescue
> 
> http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/7807-funny-thing-happened.html


Do you know his breeds for sure? He looks a bit large to be a cocker spaniel silky cross to me... But he's insanely cute! 

How much does he weigh?


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> peace36 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd still be a tad wary though, because a lot of those dogs pictured are suspected crosses, I believe. Even then, crossbred dogs can look absolutely nothing alike, even if they come from the same litter. There's no consistency with these crosses so to speak. It could give you some ideas about what he MIGHT look like, but I wouldn't count on him looking like any of the dogs shown.
> ...


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

Ron I also want to thank you for your understanding post. I worried there was going to be the onslaught of negative posts that sometimes happen


----------



## Bill_L (Apr 28, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Do you know his breeds for sure? He looks a bit large to be a cocker spaniel silky cross to me... But he's insanely cute!
> 
> How much does he weigh?


All i know is what I was told by my brother, hes not a vary reliable source for info, all I got from him today on MSN was that the breeder was from Dunnville Ontario. I asked him if the male was a cocker spaniel he said "ya" and I asked if the female was a Maltese he said "sure" for some reason I dont think he wants me to talk to the breeder.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Shalva said:


> Ron I dont see anywhere in his post that he rescued.....


I realize now that I got that from another thread. So maybe we just have to be careful about assumptions.

I use the term "rescue" pretty loosely myself and maybe I'm misusing the term. My Irish setter was a stray on the streets in Santa Barbara and literally found me. We found my lab in an ad in the newspaper from a clueless, short-term owner who was slowly killing the dog. Esther came from a shelter. I consider all three rescues, but none came from a rescue organization. They were all adult dogs in bad situations and we gave them a much better situations.

It appears Bill has done the same thing with his new dog.


----------



## Doggielvr5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow his dog it *HUGE*! And very adorable


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Bill_L said:


> All i know is what I was told by my brother, hes not a vary reliable source for info, all I got from him today on MSN was that the breeder was from Dunnville Ontario. I asked him if the male was a cocker spaniel he said "ya" and I asked if the female was a Maltese he said "sure" for some reason I dont think he wants me to talk to the breeder.


Well, he's really cute whatever he is! Sorry I wrote silky instead of maltese... I got confused a second. To me he still looks rather large for the suspected cross. I can see cocker spaniel, but I'm not sure what else.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't know if a Maltese bitch could even survive giving pups from a male that much larger.  Most Maltese I've met made household cats look like panthers.

It is a very cute pup though.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

peace36 said:


> Laurelin said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know about them having no consistancy. Yes there looks can differ but if they are only lets say poodle and Maltese well then I think they all have a very common look a person that knows there breeds can pretty much tell what the mix is and I have seen quite a few malti-poos that look like Max. Yes some got longer legs or less curly coat but some almost idenical. But always consistant I guess not.
> ...


----------



## Bill_L (Apr 28, 2007)

Lorina said:


> I don't know if a Maltese bitch could even survive giving pups from a male that much larger.  Most Maltese I've met made household cats look like panthers.
> 
> It is a very cute pup though.


That's why I asked him that? i new the Maltese would have to be the male, I just wanted to see what he would say, there's obviously some reason hes keeping me in the dark.

Id like to contact the breeder to confirm that Buddy has had his first shots, I was told he did.


----------



## Bill_L (Apr 28, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Well, he's really cute whatever he is! Sorry I wrote silky instead of maltese... I got confused a second. To me he still looks rather large for the suspected cross. I can see cocker spaniel, but I'm not sure what else.


I did come across a video of a black 10 moth old that was about the same size, and has the same peeing problem as my guy.

http://dabble.com/node/10927346


----------



## Bill_L (Apr 28, 2007)

Oops sorry thats no mutt lol! my bad!


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

I'd say Buddy looks like a giant maltese!! Maybe he will have the maltese characteristics (long white fluffy coat) and the cocker spaniel size? Either way, I would also have to say that it would be very difficult to guess how big he will grow to be. I have a maltese toy poodle cross and I raised her and her sister and brother from five weeks. They are four and a half now and of all of them Chloe is the heaviest (12 pounds) with long legs and a plumed tail, Rocky has a long body and a mushed in face, short legs and a long straight tail, and Cayenne is the smallest (8 pounds) with long legs and a short body and mushy face. If you have a mix breed litter, in all possibility they will all be different in size, temperament etc. You never know.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

I might be a bitt....too late but I also found Buddies "breed" on dogbreedinfo.com

I'm not good with Spaniels...or Silky..anything..I'm better with like..Mastiffs , and like wroking dogs...but if you need anymore help I'd be glad to help. 

Ali

Good luck with Buddy!:) he's a cutie!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Smaller breeders reach adult hood much faster then large breeds. Years ago I had a Cocker and I think he is getting close to the size he is going to be. He is so cute and looks very happy with his family, good luck and the vet would be able to give you a good idea at the age he is now.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

iwantmypup, I just love what you have written, Don't Breed or buy when shelter dogs die. that is the best I volunteer at shelters training so dogs have a better chance getting a home.


----------

